# Bridge



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Made a bridge over creek at one place I go. As soon as I finished last plank, Triton and Logan used it. They had to be the first ones to try it out. In the winter time it gets pretty icy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

how cool is that! good job!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That's a good looking bridge! Your dogs look happy to be on it.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I's sure all the doggies that go there will appreciate it. That was very nice of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great*

Great job and wonderful picture!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Very clever! They are inspecting your work...I think they like it!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Someone took my Bridge. They took it last night or today. Only people who I can think is kids/owner of the land/person in charge of bruce trail in that area.

Person who owns land walk horses through creek. I cleared the creek of big stones for horses, and put bridge to the left, out of the way for horses. It wasn,t dragged. Looked all around.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is awful! Some people are just down right rotten. They will steal anything that takes their fancy. I always worry about my holiday decorations being taken from our yard. A few yers ago some cut wires on one of my lighted reindeer. Was pretty sue it is the creepy punk next door, but of course couln't prove it.

Will you recognize it and be able to prove it is yours if you ever locate it?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

There are 3 bridges in that area that Bruce trail people built. 4 different land owners. There never been bridge there for 25 years. Maybe land owner told Bruce trail no bridge. Going to call Bruce trail and find out. Maybe call land owner and ask.

If I get permission to build one. Might ask sponsor to pay for it. Like Canada Trust Bank. Build one you can,t steal.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I like your bridge. Sorry someone took it. I love building stuff like that. Last summer I built a picket fence for my garden. One of my dreams is to build a cottage someday, but I think something like that will have to wait until I get married and have someone to help me lift the heavy stuff. I've been working on building some side tables with tile tops too. I'll have to post pics when i get time to finish them.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad to read it was _that_ kind of bridge


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Talked to owner today. He told me Bruce trail people took it away. It was not up to their standards. He gave the person name and number. He said their going to build one. Been long time since they took it. Going to try to call him again tomorrow.


----------

